# pet insurance for older dogs



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Had my insurance renewal today for Charlie, he is now 12 and the renewal has gone up to £35.46 per month ! looking through the policy as to what you can and cant claim for and the excess of £80.00 it really seems expensive. Charlie has skin problems that have been going on all his life and when we last changed our policy this was excluded as an ongoing problem so we pay out on a regular basis for his treatment. we have also just paid last week £155.00 to have his teeth cleaned.
Charlie as they say is "Mans best friend" and I will and have done all I can to keep him happy and healthy, but at what cost ?
So I have cancelled my policy and opened an account called "Charlie's pension fund" and set up a standing order to go towards any treatment in the future. 
This may be a huge mistake and I may regret it only time will tell
john


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I did exactly the same couple of years ago Sweep's Pension fund is now running at £700 and he has not had a day's ill health since I opened it. I think its a really big con especially when you have been insured with them all his life.

Greenie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We do the same. With 6 dogs, we are taking a risk though.

There was a thread about pet insurance on here recently and quite a lot of members just put money to one side as the price of insurance is getting ridiculous. It is all of the exclusion clauses that put us off.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that we need to complain to the ombudsman. There is no other insurance that excludes things after a claim. It would be like saying you cannot claim for accident damage that occurs on the M1 because you had and accident there once!

You cannot shop around after a claim as they exclude the cause of the claim!!

My old girl's insurance is now £39 something a month. She is insured with Asda who do give European cover which is why we took it out. What would happen is she fell ill in Europe and I had given up the insurance?? I just don't know what to do........

We only insured her after she cost us £4,000 for a shoulder injury. That leg is, of course, excluded but the rest of her body is covered.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Like others I put money away each month into a savings account.


----------

